# HELP!! Argus 75mm



## vintagecollector (Oct 2, 2011)

I have recently acquired an Argus Seventy-Five with the Argus 76 flash unit and I'm having trouble finding a bulb for the Flash unit... I'm not quite sure what type of bulb it is either so maybe someone can help... thanks


----------



## compur (Oct 2, 2011)

Use a #5B bulb for color film.  For B&W film you can use either a #5B or a plain #5.

You can find a manual for your camera here.


----------



## vintagecollector (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you for the help much appreciated


----------

